# Manga



## Pendulum

I am a big fan of Manga and Anime. One of my favourite monthly magazines is Shonen Jump. Any one else a fan of this Japanese drawing form?


----------



## Kitten Courna

I'll bite.

-Kitten


----------



## JenJoyful

I've just recently become a huge fan! I've always loved Anime but finally got curious about Manga and bought Mars & Boys Over Flowers. 

Mars is a fantastic manga that TokyoPop is distributing. You should definitely check it out!


----------



## Fantasia

Ah!  Big fan of all things manga and anime.  You could see it from my sig and banner.


----------



## obiwanjabroni

I've read less manga (since searches of manga on the internet inevitably turn up pornography) but I've watched some spectacular anime (Escaflowne comes to mind).  I don't really read the magazines or anything, but I loved Ah My Goddess (don't you DARE tell anyone I know that ) and some manga from Chobits and Fruits Basket (yes, I'm rather feminine for a male).  But they're good!


----------



## RONIN

I read lots of manga and enjoy some anime. AKIRA is my fave but ghost in the shell is amazing too. Right now I'm reading appleseed. A good forum for anime/manga/japanese stuff: 

ishttp://users.boardnation.com/~flyingkoi_anime/index.php

It's got some great people in it but needs more still!


----------



## Karen

Yes, I like manga so much, I draw one^^.  Although mine's not a pure manga, but eh...same difference.

Unfortunately, I have not been able to read much manga of late (no $$), but hopefully after I get a job (somewhere, somehow), I can get back into it.  I have a problem where the manga that I liked a few years ago was all teen-agey sort of stuff, whereas now I'm more interested in mature titles, but I've been out of the loop for so long I don't know what's good^^.

Some titles I have read/ liked in the past include Love Hina, Rurouni Kenshin, Ah! My Goddess, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Card Captor Sakura, and Ghost in the Shell.  I also liked this more adult series called "Eagle", but I kind of ran out of money after the first two volumes ^^;;.


----------



## Sharaz Jek

I'm fond of anime but I've found few manga I cared to bother with. The only major exception is Battle Angel Alita...truly a masterpiece. I'd like to read Berserk, but I can't find it, and besides, I'm broke.


----------



## Merei-chan

n/a


----------



## Csira

I am a fan of manga and anime! ^_^ But I am not very obsessive and have not read or seen many. The manga I like though are Chobits, Cardcaptor Sakura, and right now Alice 19th. (Wish I had more money T.T) But, ooh Mirei-chan, you like CLAMP?? Yay, I am a fan of CLAMP too ^^.

~Csira


----------



## Merei-chan

n/a


----------



## Csira

Hm, I haven't read many of their works. I need to be a bit more dedicated, it seems. The plot for Magic Knight Rayearth turned me off a bit, maybe I should look into it more. I love Cardcaptor Sakura though, Chobits second to that, and I have to pick up Tsubasa: Chronicles of Reservoir. Clover seems interesting, so I might pick that up soon to read. Ack, so much manga for me to buy!! And I really want to read the next volume of Alice 19th (by Yuu Watase => Fushigi Yuugi or Ayashi no Ceres)


----------



## Merei-chan

n/a


----------



## Booksmart

obiwanjabroni said:
			
		

> I've read less manga (since searches of manga on the internet inevitably turn up pornography) but I've watched some spectacular anime (Escaflowne comes to mind).  I don't really read the magazines or anything, but I loved Ah My Goddess (don't you DARE tell anyone I know that ) and some manga from Chobits and Fruits Basket (yes, I'm rather feminine for a male).  But they're good!




No you're not. Believe it or not, Chobits with its ecchi comedy is actually intened towards teenage boys. Fruits Basket is also widely known and loved by boys. By Ah! My Goddess!...? You're on your own for that one.

But I also love Shonen Jump, I love Chobits, Fruits Basket, Saiyuki, Kurumi Steel Angel (this is sort of like hentai for those of you who like that stuff) and...Tsubasa, Love Hina, and Negima!


----------



## Airborneguy

When I was in the Army, one of our favorite pastimes was getting drunk and muting anime.  Why?  Great question!  Try it sometime.  Once it is muted, make up your own dialogue.  It's hilarious!  You have to be drunk though...at least I think...


----------



## rashadow

Blade of the Immortal-One of my favorites. The fight scenes the main character the swastika and the art style, truly poetry in simulated motion.

I also loved the ghost in the shell manga (read it after seeing the movie way back when)

the Battle Angel Alita manga was also superb

And...well the list goes on and on, I am just intrigued by the japanese way of thinking, I mean, where do you get story ideas like that, and the visual style they use to bring these stories to life is almost too much for me...


----------



## The Tao Of Spike

I'm into both anime and manga, though not as much as I used to be.  I transitioned from anime to manga because anime was too damned expensive.  (Luckily my friend's dad distributes movies so he has a 200+ massive collection, all for free.)

I read the first three issues of Chobits and it seemed like an excuse to look at half-naked girls and wasn't all that funny (IMHO).  But I am a big fan of Kare Kano (don't tell!), GTO and Confidential Confessions.  As far as anime goes; I loved Neon Genesis Evangelion, Cowboy Bebop and Serial Experiments Lain.


----------



## FieryHands

I stopped reading manga for a while but then I got drawn back in again. I love x/1999 (I've started on Tokyo Babylon), I enjoyed CLAMP's work in general. I like Oh! My Goddess too.

I've got one volume of Mars and I really liked it. I can't find volume two when I'm at book stores though.


----------



## European_Son

I used to read the US 'Pulp' magazine, which got me interested in hilariously intelligent subversive pisstake comics like 'Even A Monkey Can Draw Manga' and horror stuff like 'Uzumaki' and pop culture comedies like 'Short Cuts', but my real interest lies with Katsuhiro Otomo's works like Akira, Domu, and the Memories collection.

When I'm a bit more flush with money, I might explore a bit further ('Wounded Man' looks interesting), but as money is tight, I'm content with rereading what I've already got.


----------



## lisajane

JenJoyful said:
			
		

> I've just recently become a huge fan! I've always loved Anime but finally got curious about Manga and bought Mars & Boys Over Flowers.
> 
> Mars is a fantastic manga that TokyoPop is distributing. You should definitely check it out!



I have some of the Mars manga series. 1, 2, 3, 4 and 6. 

I used to be a big fan of anime and manga. I'm not one anymore, but I still have all my stuff.


----------



## Neverfate

FieryHands said:
			
		

> I love x/1999 .



Hath truer words been spoke? X is awsome. I hope CLAMP decideds to finish it one day though. I'd like to see an actual ending to the series depicted by the original creators.

Also, I've seen Battle Angel Alita thrown around here. It's orignally called Gunnm (meaning "Gun Dream") in Japan.  James Cameron, who directed Terminator 2 and Titanic, is making a live action movie of it titled 'Battle Angel'.  Currently he's going to be filming it in 3D, so I'm really not sure what it'll look like, but fair warning, don't expect this in theaters anytime soon.


----------



## Glow_Chocolate

I love anime. My personal favorite is Shaman King.


----------



## Ryushi

wow, never reaslised this post even existed! I'm a recent convert to manga, i love Cowboy Bebop, Love Hina, Chobits, Battle Royale, AI love you DNAngel, meh, forget it, i love it all!!


----------



## Pendulum

Manga: Naruto, Trigun, Love Hina, AI love you, Yuyu Hakusho, One Piece, DBZ, Gundam 

Anime: DBZ (not as into it now as I used to be), Trigun, Ghost in the Shell, Spirited Away is a great movie if that counts

I also read other stuff but those are the main ones.


----------



## TheUberManlyMan

Pendulum said:
			
		

> One of my favourite monthly magazines is Shonen Jump



I'm more of a Shonen Magazine guy myself. I always find it amusing to get attached to a seemingly obscure series in Japan and years later find that it's growing popular in the States. It makes me feel special :lol:


----------



## Pendulum

Do they print that in english? If not, I fear I may have some trouble understanding the Japanese, seeing as I don't actually speak the language.


----------



## TheUberManlyMan

I haven't seen it in English... Guess I'm just a lucky illegitimate son for being able to read Japanese :wink:.


----------



## Pendulum

Great, now I have to learn Japanese.  I've always wanted to go to Japan anyway, so I guess I'll probably need to learn at least some of the language if I'm to go there one day.


----------



## Trilock

I did enjoy Lone Wolf Cub and Blade of the Immortal. 

I would like Angel Sanctuary more if it weren't for the constant repetitious exposure of incest, but I guess some people like that.  :lol:


----------



## LensmanZ313

I love the work of Adam Warren . . . . The _Dirty Pair_ series and his _Bubblegum Crisis_ prequel/mini-series are really good.


----------



## Lilmissme

i agree i love them


----------



## Nimbus

Let's see. I like Inuyasha, Cowboy Bebop, S-CRY-ED, Paranoia Agent, Fooly Cooly, and many others. Can't recall them all right now.


----------



## Beckette

Mars is awesome! And DN Angel! Love Hina, although it has wonderful art, gets tiring after a while... 

As for boy-manga... (although DN Angel is considered boy-manga, I beg to differ!) Naruto!

Webcomics... megatokyo! Two kinds is cool too... but Boo is soo cute! ^__^  Oh and George and I-forgot-his-name and two-bit theater... 

Chobits is nice too, but after reading the first one I stopped because it has a lot of... adult content? I'll wait until I'm sixteen, haha. 

Where do you get manga besides buying them at the bookstore? They really eat up my birthday and new years and christmas money. 0.o


----------



## Mystic_forest

Manga is cool. I like the Dragon Knights and FMA.


----------



## Nimbus

I remembered more yay! Continuing my list: Case Closed, Lupin the third, DBZ(I'm not watching it any more same for Dragon Ball and for DBGT), Yu Yu Hakusho, Ruroni Kenshin, Cyborg 009(I think that's what it's called), Samurai Champloo, and can't forget about Trigun now can we?


----------



## k3ng

Manga - Naruto

Anime - Full Metal Alchemist

My favourites


----------



## Nimbus

I don't particularly care for Full Metal Alchemist. I must have came inot watching it too late for it to make any sense to me.


----------



## Kira the wanderer

Ah yes, I am. I have been all my life with out realizing it. Haha, but only this past year have I really become aware and deeply involved with manga/anime.


----------



## Red Ghost

Not much into manga, but anime that is tight on story, like Miyazaki's work, is great.  Although I'm not into series anime, I do like Inuyasha, and DBZ is an old favorite.  As long as it's subtitled, not dubbed.  Dubbing takes alot away from the script writing.


----------



## Kira the wanderer

Red Ghost said:
			
		

> Not much into manga, but anime that is tight on story, like Miyazaki's work, is great.  Although I'm not into series anime, I do like Inuyasha, and DBZ is an old favorite.  As long as it's subtitled, not dubbed.  Dubbing takes alot away from the script writing.


Yeah, I hate dub. The worst dub ever was definately Cardcaptors the Movie. They even changed the title from Cardcaptor Sakura... I wtach everything I can subtitled.


----------



## Farror

Only ever really got into Evangelion myself. Captivating story.


----------



## Rajie

JenJoyful said:
			
		

> I've just recently become a huge fan! I've always loved Anime but finally got curious about Manga and bought Mars & Boys Over Flowers.
> 
> Mars is a fantastic manga that TokyoPop is distributing. You should definitely check it out!



You like Mars?  I think that was the first Manga I read all the way through.  It was really great.  It even interested one of my anti-manga/comics/etc. friends.  The art is lovely.

Although, to tell you the truth, I'm not much of a manga/anime person.  I like a select few (Hellsing, Mars, Cowboy Bebop, and Samurai Champloo).  Besides the aforementioned, most of what I've seen isn't anything to write home about. . . IMO (But then again, I haven't seen them ALL.)


----------



## Dan101

Pendulum said:
			
		

> I am a big fan of Manga and Anime. One of my favourite monthly magazines is Shonen Jump. Any one else a fan of this Japanese drawing form?



Ive been a fanatic of said drawing form for almost five years now.  I even draw my own manga, lol.  There's not a day that goes by that I do not either watch anime, or read manga.  Its crazy...lol

Some favorites include:
Naruto
Fullmetal Alchemist
FLCL
Trigun
Samurai X
Fushigi Yuugi(sp?)
Bleach
Paranoia Agent
Ghost in the Shell
Saiyuki
Mobile Suit Gundam
BoBoBo
Gravitation
One Piece

Just to name a few...lol

The Japanese Manga artform has become my mainstream style of drawing.  Seriously, its difficult for me to go back to drawing the way I used to many years ago.  My drawing style basically consists of inspirations from Masashi Kishimoto (Naruto), Tite Kubo (Bleach), and Akira Toriyama (Dragonball).  It really is an interesting blend, lol.

I agree, Japanese with English subtitles is the way to go when watching anime.  Although, I must admit, Trigun's dubbing was not atrocious.  I actually felt that Vash's English voice actor did an excellent job, and suited him well. 

You know, Naruto is coming to Toonami soon.  Not sure when, but within this year, I know that.  Cant wait to see all the little kids running around in the mall screaming all the technique names.......[/sarcasm]  lol


----------



## Kira the wanderer

Rajie said:
			
		

> JenJoyful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just recently become a huge fan! I've always loved Anime but finally got curious about Manga and bought Mars & Boys Over Flowers.
> 
> Mars is a fantastic manga that TokyoPop is distributing. You should definitely check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like Mars?  I think that was the first Manga I read all the way through.  It was really great.  It even interested one of my anti-manga/comics/etc. friends.  The art is lovely.
> 
> Although, to tell you the truth, I'm not much of a manga/anime person.  I like a select few (Hellsing, Mars, Cowboy Bebop, and Samurai Champloo).  Besides the aforementioned, most of what I've seen isn't anything to write home about. . . IMO (But then again, I haven't seen them ALL.)
Click to expand...

Mars was great! I loved that series. I was really hooked into it. Most people don't seem to like storied like that though because of the "angst". Too bad. My first manga though was Kodocha. I love the comedy. Its great. Its one of the only mangas that actually made me laugh out loud while reading it.


----------



## Nimbus

I used to like Cardcaptors. I was obsessed with it, but grew out of it.


----------



## ThatWierdGuy

Sorry, not a big fan of Manga.

Though I do admit Miyazaki is an exception.  Good storyteller and animator.


----------



## lisajane

I have books 1 - 4 and 6 of Mars, it was my favourite manga for a time. I like it still, but it's more an eh thing now.

I've been looking at getting Chobits for awhile, but when it came to a choice between the next book that I wanted for Love Hina and starting Chobits, I picked LH.


----------



## Dan101

Id have to say that Trigun is the one of the only shows that has made me both laugh out loud and want to cry.  Naruto also makes me laugh out loud and, at times, sad.

Naruto and Fullmetal Alchemist are the two animes that really pull the most emotion out of me.  Probably FMA more than Naruto because of its dark nature.


----------



## Xion Night

I've always been a big fan of Anime and manga, but, as a developing artist, I've recently become super-critical of alot of them. I only watch a few nowadays. (Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, Paranoia Agent, Ghost in the Shell: SAC, Naruto, Akira and all of Miyazaki's movies.) I noticed that ever since Pokèmon, alot of anime have just been carbon copies with oversized eyes. (Duel Masters, Shaman King, Yu-Gi-Oh, Zatch Bell, Digimon, and countless others.) They all seem to be made by American kids who watched too much Pokèmon and DBZ, went out to buy some "how to draw manga" books and Came up with a genius Idea to say "cards rock."
But Manga will always be cool. (Naruto, Sgt. Frog, Love Hina, Ragnarok, King of Hell and many others.)

Anyone notice all the "american anime" lately? Like that spies show and witch show and Teen Titans and Avatar: the Last Airbender? (The latter two I actually like.)


----------



## ThatWierdGuy

Although I've only seen Teen Titans once because my little sister had it on, I wouldn't call it American Anime, more like slightly anime influenced.  Besides, there is no need to point out whenever an American is influenced by Manga,since there are a number of Manga artists that are influenced by American artists.  Mike Mignolia (the Creator of Yu-Gi-Oh is a huge fan of him http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Mignola) , Jim Lee, Frank Miller, and Travis Charest have influenced a number of Manga artists in the 90s to present, as Disney and Fleischer have influenced the Manga and animation of the pioneers of modern manga.  Also, Miyazaki has consistenely admitted that the French artist Moebius (creator of Heavy Metal Magazine, and a huge influence on Euro comics) as one of his big influences both artistically and in storytelling, as well as a number of British fantasy authors.  It is no surprise that his new movie is based off an novel by an English fantasy author, he is going back to the roots of his influences.
source:http://www.clas.ufl.edu/users/jmurphy/JPT3500file/JPT.Projectfile/Jpt/Naussica.html

Moebius, Bob Kane, Jose Gonzales' work on Vampirella, Todd McFarlane when he worked on Batman, Bill Sienkiewicz, John Van Fleet, Jim Lee, Mike Mignola, Travis Charest, Dave McKean and Simon Bisley, have all been a huge influence on the famous and influencial Manga artist Kia Asamiya.  
http://www.sequentialtart.com/archive/may00/asamiya.shtml


----------



## Dan101

Teen Titans is more than a "little" influenced by anime/manga, its basically a full blown attempt at one.  I like the show, it caught my interest cus now I wanna know who slade is...lol


----------



## ThatWierdGuy

Well, maybe I underexagerated when I said a "little". 

BTW, read the first chapter of the work you posted.  Very good writing.


----------



## damien_frosst

I toss in here with the rest of the manga/anime people.

I've got a fair chunk of anime vids (about 100 VHS, and a smattering of DVDs) from all over the anime genre list.

I've just gotten back into reading manga on my morning commute (and getting the occasional odd look from others when I do).  My local library has a good collection (which I'm working through), and I've started to collect.  Right now I'm picking up:

Magister Negi Magi
Mahoramatic
Trigun Maximum
Genshiken
Love Hina

and a couple of other titles that I've picked up out of extreme boredom and the need for something to read.

Of course, there's a bunch I'd love to start picking up on a regular basis, like One Piece and Naruto (both being recollected from Shonen Jump in the states and re-released up here in the snowy north), and Battle Angel Alita (which I used to collect when I collected all my vids).


----------



## Dan101

ThatWierdGuy said:
			
		

> Well, maybe I underexagerated when I said a "little".
> 
> BTW, read the first chapter of the work you posted.  Very good writing.



Thanks I appreciate that! ^_^

The manga I purchase is Naruto, Trigun Max, Peacemaker, Gamerz Heaven, and I have some of the Kenshins.


----------



## Ran

In my opinion, the greatest animated film out of Japan is Grave of the Fireflies.
It is the most serious piece of work I've ever seen on war (I've never seen Schindler's List or any other such works). It is realistic and disturbing. This is the only anime that I can call literature.
Go check it out if you've never seen it--you'd be doing yourself a HUGE favour.


----------



## Dan101

Manga is literature as well.  Manga consits of deep story lines and characters, just as novels do.  Also, manga allows you delve deeper into the author's imagination because you can see just exactly what they are trying to show you.  Depending on how you look at it, manga could even be considered more of a piece of literature than a novel.


----------



## Kira the wanderer

Ran said:
			
		

> In my opinion, the greatest animated film out of Japan is Grave of the Fireflies.
> It is the most serious piece of work I've ever seen on war (I've never seen Schindler's List or any other such works). It is realistic and disturbing. This is the only anime that I can call literature.
> Go check it out if you've never seen it--you'd be doing yourself a HUGE favour.


It was a great, great movie. Most of everything from studio Ghibli is.


----------



## sharpieheart

I got into manga and anime only a couple months ago, whereas my younger brother has been into it only since forever.  I never really got into it except what seems like an eternity ago during the early days of Pokemon (come on... lots of people were back then, they just won't admit it now!) and Digimon.  These days I love naruto, rumiko takahashi's work (kenshin, ranma 1/2, inuyasha, maison ikkoku), fruits basket, fullmetal alchemist, death note, and a bunch of reaaally girly, shojo manga that I am embarrassed to admit I like.


----------



## Raistlin

I gotta admit it, anime and manga are pretty awesome, lol  My favorite anime is pretty much a three way tie between Serial Experiments Lain, Full Metal Alchemist, and Bleach, and my favorite manga would have to be either Wish or Chobits.


----------



## Gauda

I don't really like Anime all that much for some strange reason. I mean I have nothing against it - the animation is beautiful of course - but most of the storylines just don't interest me. The only animes I've ever watched in my life are:

a) Cowboy Bebop
b) Samurai Champloo
c) Sailor Moon (when I was about 8...)

And those are mostly the mainstream ones. 

I've watched Spirited Away (which is just a movie) and I love Hayao Miyazaki's works. 

I used to cosplay but eventually grew out of it after a year. 

It's just a lot of people think I like it because either I'm asian or I used to draw it when I was younger. But who can blame me? It's a very pretty style of drawing...it's cartoon mixed with realism. 

Damien, I'm surprised you like Love Hina! My friend keeps telling me about it and how much she loves it...I've heard it's pretty good, it's just that most of my guy friends won't even watch the first minute of it. It can be for guys too (as she says)! I've never watched it before, though. 

As for coming pretty close to "anime", I really liked FF10 (FF10-2 was ok as well) but that's pretty much it. : P no more.



			
				rashadow said:
			
		

> the Battle Angel Alita manga was also superb



Rashadow, did you know they're making a live-action movie of this manga? I saw it on rottontomatoes. I'm actually going to try out for the part of Alita! :O)


----------



## Walker Pierce

I've watched Samurai Champloo one or two--seven to be precise:clown: --times. Never seen Cowboy Bebop, and though Sailor Moon was slightly interesting at a younger age, it is supremely annoying now adays...until one of my friends came to school with a Sailor Moon shirt as a joke. (We all went out and bought Ninja Turtles shirts and went to school wearing them for a whole week. Some administrators called us to the office because they suspected we were a gang;-) .

My favorite manga is Naruto. Granted, it is one of the most read mangas out there, but I find it also the most entertaining and well-done...for my taste, anyways.

I've also read DNAngel, which is hilarious, Rurouni Kenshin, Fruit Basket (odd, yet funny...I guess), and Inu Yasha (I've also seen some of the manga).
Good luck on the try-out Gauda.


----------



## Ilyak1986

Good manga: Naruto and...

GUNDAM SEED ASTRAY...holy shit...gundams+trigun=VERY YES.


----------



## sangfroid

My fave anime is Bleach, I've only read one of the mangas but it seemed pretty good as well. Naruto is good if you want cool fight scenes and nothing too deep. Other faves are Rurouni Kenshin (the English dub is better than the original version, I think), FlCl (ditto) and Wolf's Rain. I saw the first episode of AD Police and found it kind of disturbing...I guess in a way that's a good thing. As for films, I think Miyazaki is pretty much the director to beat.

In terms of least faves, DBZ just seemed really stupid. Ghost in the Shell, though it's an interesting idea, seems to involve a lot of talking and politics and strings of numbers dribbling across computer screens. I had a go at watching Bubblegum Crisis: Tokyo 2040 but the production values were really appalling. And giant robot anime in general just bugs me. How many different series can they come up with where humans pilot giant robot suits to battle other humans piloting giant robot suits?!


----------



## The Thing

Barefoot Gen is a really great Manga. Very moving. The Anime isn't bad either. Ranma 1/2 Manga is funny. Haven't seen the anime. My best Manga though is either Akira (epic) or Appleseed (when will it get finished?).


----------



## cacafire

Naruto. 
Battle Angel Alita 
Hikaru No Go


----------



## New Moon

I love manga and anime! my favorite animes are naruto and bleach, and i've read the first manga volumes of those and they were good too.
 I love the fruits basket manga. 
I tried rurouni kenshin, but it became boring after the second volume. 
trigun's pretty good too, but it's a little hard to read. @_@ lol.
I'd like to get into more mangas, but I'm a little leary since theres so much content that i don't consider myself old enough for.


----------



## MapleTea

Death Note.
Suikoden III.
One Piece.

Yeah, and Naruto.


----------



## Haruka

Anime: Jigoku Shoujo, Evangelion, Lain, Rozen Maiden, FLCL, Utena

Manga: PetShop of Horrors, Red River, Bride of Deimos, Fruits Basket

and lots more...!


----------



## perseph1ne

Manga has recently been eating up all my money. Currently I like Saiyuki, Kenshin, DNAngel, I really liked Legal Drug, but they discontinued that series, Loveless is very pretty, and Eerie Queerie is funny. I watch more anime then read manga though, some favorites are Kenshin, Getbackers, Iria, Read or Die, Saiyuki, Full Metal Alchemist, Grave of the Fireflies, Slayers, and Kyo Karu Maoh. 

perseph1ne

*Never interfere in the affairs of dragons, for you are crunchy and taste good with ketchup.*


----------



## FayeCrystal

At the moment I'm reading RG Veda (really good, but not many people have heard of it) and Fullmetal Alchemist.  As far as anime goes: InuYasha, FMA, Naruto, and--of course--the Miyazaki movies.  Most of the illustrations I draw for my stories are in manga-style, because it's a lot easier to draw than realistic fantasy art.


----------



## zoecat

"In my opinion, the greatest animated film out of Japan is Grave of the Fireflies.
It is the most serious piece of work I've ever seen on war (I've never seen Schindler's List or any other such works). It is realistic and disturbing. This is the only anime that I can call literature.
Go check it out if you've never seen it--you'd be doing yourself a HUGE favour."
God. I cried so much during that...

I like Naruto, Chrono Crusade, Inuyasham, Gunslinger Girl and Elfen Lied. Don't read/watch the last two if you can't stand violence.


----------



## Man_Of_Truth

I like .hack and Negima


----------



## Yuishi

zoecat said:
			
		

> "In my opinion, the greatest animated film out of Japan is Grave of the Fireflies.
> It is the most serious piece of work I've ever seen on war (I've never seen Schindler's List or any other such works). It is realistic and disturbing. This is the only anime that I can call literature.
> Go check it out if you've never seen it--you'd be doing yourself a HUGE favour."
> God. I cried so much during that...
> 
> I like Naruto, Chrono Crusade, Inuyasham, Gunslinger Girl and Elfen Lied. Don't read/watch the last two if you can't stand violence.



GRave of the fire flies rocks and made me cry

Chrno Crusade, Jing king of bandits
Fruits basket, and Deathnote
Are my favorites


----------



## Min Min Light

*Now this is my sort of topic! I even read the whole thing.*

Manga... What can I say? One of my little failings is that I read too much manga nowadays, and not enough real literature. I keep telling myself that i should read Clarke or Pohl for inspiration, but I can't bring myself to bite into any long reads for the while.

More on topic, I recently heard of a Japanese book format called the 'light novel.' It isn't quite manga, as the pictures are few and the focus is on text; but many light novels have spawned anime and manga, such as The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi, Boogiepop Phantom, Crest of the Stars, and Shakugan no Shana, Some are being brought to America, so hopefully, it'll catch on here too. My new aspiration is to be a light novelist. Partially because I myself don't really read books that are too much weightier.

Ah, and about Grave of the Fireflies, I haven't seen it but really want to. I love Ghibli so much I place its collective work above that of most anime. It's too bad they didn't show that one during TMC's Miyazaki tribute. Now I will stop ranting after I note that I love Diana Wynne Jones and I love Hayao Miyazaki, but sadly have yet to see Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## Blossom

I am a manga and anime addict!!!! I just love it! Some of my faves are:

*Manga
* - Fruits Basket
 - Tokyo Babylon
 - D.N.Angel
 - Chobits
 - Suikoden III
 - Yu-Gi-Oh

*Anime
* - Any and all Studio Ghibli films
 - Fruits Basket
 - Shaman King
 - Yu-Gi-Oh
 - Tenchi Muyo
 - Sailor Moon

I'd really love to read Tsubasa O Motsu Mono, but it's only in Japanese ... I really must learn that language! And I've been wondering about trying Kamikaze Kaito Jeanne ... if any of you have read it, would you recommend it?


----------



## Aterinâ„¢

_I'm both an anime and manga fan as well. The three manga's I'm currently reading are Naruto, InuYasha, and Tsubasa Chronicle. _


----------

